# Doordash vs Caviar



## Kda10 (Jun 5, 2017)

does anyone have experience with both or either in the LA area?

Which would you recommend?
Is the pay the same?
What days do you get paid and what's the frequency (weekly, bi-weekly)? Tips?
Advice?

If anyone can help out and answer some of those questions, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cavy pays more per delivery. I do both but Cavy gets priority.


----------



## Kda10 (Jun 5, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Cavy pays more per delivery. I do both but Cavy gets priority.


Great, thanks! So you'd recommend Caviar if I'm picking just one? Also do you know what days each one pays and the frequency? I know Caviar is weekly but unsure of the days.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Kda10 said:


> Great, thanks! So you'd recommend Caviar if I'm picking just one? Also do you know what days each one pays and the frequency? I know Caviar is weekly but unsure of the days.


I would imagine it's the same everywhere, but here in Dallas, Caviar pays on Monday for the previous week. It's available in my bank on Tuesday.


----------

